# Powermatic 701 morticer.



## woodtickgreg (Jun 5, 2021)

I scored a like new Powermatic 701 hollow chisel morticer today. Needs a little clean up on the cast iron table, slight surface rust, but I'll clean it up with some 600 grit sandpaper and some wd40 and then wax it and it'll be good as new.
I have wanted this machine for years, never seen one used for sale around here. It came up on Craigslist today and I immediately contacted the seller and went and bought it.



Tool holder for the tools and a diamond sharpening cone for the chisels



Owners manual and 4 pm chisels made in Japan, not cheap for those.



Looks like it was made in 2010. 1725 rpm is desirable in a morticer so you don't burn up your chisels.



These sell for around $700 new today, but I don't know if that includes the chisels or not. I picked it up for $450, not a steal but a fair price imo. It is in excellent condition and like new. Most morticers spend most of their time sitting in a shop, this one did. Now I need to get a stand on wheels for it. I'm super happy with this purchase.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Jun 7, 2021)

Nice grab !!
I would say $450 with a full set of bits is well worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats! When you start using it, please post a few pictures. I’ve wondered about this piece of equipment! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 7, 2021)

Great deal and a fantastic new toy! Everytime I hand chop mortices I wish I had one, but could never justify actually having one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2021)

I have it's big brother. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2021)

I just found out the bits don't come with it and they're $180 for the set, so the deal just got sweeter.


Mike1950 said:


> I have it's big brother. I love it.


That must be the 719 ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just found out the bits don't come with it and they're $180 for the set, so the deal just got sweeter.
> 
> That must be the 719 ?


No idea- I would have to look. built with stand. bought in 2014- used- It was dirt cheap. works great

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> No idea- I would have to look. built with stand. bought in 2014- used- It was dirt cheap. works great


If it has the x y table it's a 719. I've always lusted for one of those, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> If it has the x y table it's a 719. I've always lusted for one of those, lol.


So did I. I had a delta bench model. It worked great. But this one came up in the middle of no where for $500. Last thing I need but....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> So did I. I had a delta bench model. It worked great. But this one came up in the middle of no where for $500. Last thing I need but....


I'd have bought it too for that price!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'd have bought it too for that price!


Did not leave me much choice. Especially since I love M&T work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Jun 8, 2021)

That's one you buy even if you already have one :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks a lot like the 701 I purchased several years ago at auction. Included bits, sharpener, and other small accessories and was nearly new. I've not used it much at all, but couldn't pass it up. I got lucky and apparently only one other guy was mildly interested in it so I was the high bidder at $130. Go put yours to use and show us your project!

-jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2021)

tocws2002 said:


> Go put yours to use and show us your project!
> 
> -jason


I've already used it to bore mortices for my outfeed table legs. Very happy with this machine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Wood (Aug 31, 2021)

Looked like there was a diamond sharpening cone with it? If so I would be interested in how well it works. thanks


----------



## Don Wood (Aug 31, 2021)

I’m not so sure now looking again. It is the cone shaped item behind the chuck key????


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 1, 2021)

Don Wood said:


> Looked like there was a diamond sharpening cone with it? If so I would be interested in how well it works. thanks





Don Wood said:


> I’m not so sure now looking again. It is the cone shaped item behind the chuck key????


Yes it came with the diamond shaped sharpening cone. I have not used it yet but probably will the next time I use the same chisel.


----------

